# Where to stay in Breckenridge?



## Xchupa (Jan 1, 2015)

So this year the annual CO trip is going to be in Breckenridge and I've never been there, so trying to get some opinions on where to stay, or at least general location. Looks like Peak 9 seems quite popular. While ski in/out is nice we don't mind a short walk to the slopes, especially if that allows us to be able to walk to downtown for the nightlife. Also, not a major deal, but would prefer places geared more towards a younger crowd (20's & 30's) as opposed to those geared more towards families. Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Anything near 4 o'clock run/ 4 o'clock drive. Its the best spot in my opinion. Its right by many bus stops, snowflake lift, you ride all the way back to your condo on 4 o'clock run and its one block from downtown. 

Sundowner
Sunset
Pine Ridge
Park Place
Sawmill Creek
River Mountain


VRBO is your best bet. That's what I've been using for years. South Park Ave and 4 O'clock Drive is the bomb, but if you can find anything a block's walk from town and close to a bus stop its a good spot.


----------



## Ad4am (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes I agree 4 o'clock is a good area t stay. If you want to be even closer to "downtown" stay either at Beaver Run, which is the base of Peak 9, or in The Village at Breckenridge. There are a bunch of hotels there, as well as a bunch of bars/clubs and restaurants. Stay away from Peak 8 Base area. The Gondola drops there so its out of control during peak season. Ive been bummin around Breck for awhile so hit me up when you get here if you have any questions or need suggestions on anything


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

For best combo of downtown and lift access The Village can't be beat. Just get up and away from the Quicksilver lift as early as possible. Beaver Run is better for lift access: less busy and higher drop off but a longer walk uphill from town.


----------



## Xchupa (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome thanks for the info. Since we're going to be there for a few days leaning towards VRBO condos as opposed to a hotel so we can make some of our own meals, have space, etc. Unfortunately from what I've seen Village at Breck and Beaver Run resorts are a bit expensive compared to other places I've seen on there. Seems most around 4 o'clock is more affordable and if it's close to the lifts and the bars then all good. 

So if a condo is advertising being close to Quicksilver it should be avoided as that's the insane lift on weekends? Or if we stayed near it, get up asap and get away from that part of the mountain and we could be good?


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Just get up and get away quickly and you'll be good


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

I airbnb'ed a condo at Riverbend Lodge last time I went to breck and it was perfect. snowflake lift was 15 ft from the door. No lines. Really, anywhere on 4 o'clock is good, but Riverbend was the closest to the chair.


----------

